# Oklahoma Joe Highland Rotisserie



## agita (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm a newbie has anyone tried to modify the smoke chamber to use rotisserie ?
Any thoughts on wrapping an insulation blanket around the smoke chamber ?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 23, 2017)

You mean you would put charcoal in the cooking chamber?

http://clandestino.co/new-braunfels...odificationsnew-vertical-parts-bandera-cover/


----------



## agita (Oct 23, 2017)

No coals in the chamber just to keep the meat off the grill and get even heat and smoke


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 23, 2017)

agita said:


> No coals in the chamber just to keep the meat off the grill and get even heat and smoke


It gets even enough how it is. You could move stuff once or turn it once.
You can use baffle or deflector plates.. tuning plates to even heat and smoke
Rotisserie would be rotating one part in more heat anyway.


----------

